# Dark knight rises



## Watson (Jul 19, 2012)

whos wants to see it?

who will?

who has? ANY GOOD?

tried to watch it tonight, sold out grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Curt James (Jul 19, 2012)

I believe there's a marathon near me today. Would be great to see all the movies! Def want to see this!

The Dark Knight Rises Official Movie Trailer Christian Bale, Batman Movie (2012) HD - YouTube


----------



## coolhandjames (Jul 19, 2012)

Saw a private screening 3 days ago.

Not as good as The Dark Knight.

Also negged OP.


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm gonna have to pass on this, I'll just wait until it hits cable. 

Which shouldn't be too long.


----------



## charley (Jul 19, 2012)

Me too....I'll wait for cable.....prob on cable in 2 weeks...


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2012)

i think it looks cool

i like it how they arent so faggy like back when jim carey was the joker lol


----------



## IronAddict (Jul 19, 2012)

Socrates said:


> i think it looks cool
> 
> i like it how they arent so faggy like back when jim carey was the joker lol



I was thinking more like when Jack Nicholson was the Joker. The Original is always the best. 

Well, the OG Joker was Cesar Romero, but....


----------



## squigader (Jul 19, 2012)

Heard it's great. No matter what, I'm gonna see it.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jul 19, 2012)

Is Heath Ledger in it?


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Is Heath Ledger in it?



Lol... Dead


- SHREK


----------



## CG (Jul 19, 2012)

Wish I went to see it. But its runtime is 2hrs 47 mins. Tack on a half hour of previews and traffic, I wouldn't be gettin out of the midnight show till fuckin 4 am lol


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 19, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Is Heath Ledger in it?




dat nigga dead


----------



## Watson (Jul 19, 2012)

just got back from watching it, 

its really good, alot different than the usual stuff

missed 10 minutes getting some wank stains kicked out, no ticket cunts sat right in front of us and thought theyd have a text and phone conversation....


----------



## Curt James (Jul 20, 2012)

Twenty bucks for the marathon. All three movies back to back.

Rises is phenomenal.  What a great flick!


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2012)

i caught the noon session, about 50 minutes to the end 4 guys and 5 girls came and fucken sat directly in front of me
they would have just finished watching ted i guess, then about 5 out of the nine started texting while they others yapped on about what part dark knight was up to

THEN

a bitch made a call, well it was just like kicking me in the nutts after a vasectomy, i asked politely if they could SHUT THE FUCK UP
all i got was a laugh, so fuck it, i went to get the staff and they piss bolted out of the place

i hate cunts in the cinema who wont shut the fuck up


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2012)

the bad guy is a mean mofo, id tell everyone to watch it, worth it


----------



## cube789 (Jul 20, 2012)

loved the brooding darkness of the last one
thanks for the reviews fellas


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am gonna take my son to see it, shame Heath Ledger is not with us anymore that was one of best performances ever by an actor and I hate all these comic book movies, so that says alot coming from me


----------



## squigader (Jul 20, 2012)

These reviews are not helping my current lack of tickets...


----------



## Watson (Jul 20, 2012)

tom hardy is bain, hes a big fucker in this

catwoman spends the last hour riding around on the bat bike, peeking her ass a little higher everytime the cam pans past
that alone is worth the ticket price







EVERYTIME camera pans behind her she lifts that ass a little


----------

